# I've been getting to thinking..



## vegetarianathan (May 31, 2010)

I'm hungry, broke, unemployed, and pissed off 95% of the time. Quite often lately (the past 3 months or so), I find myself wishing I was ignorant of things I see now. My vegetarianism that borders on vegan is keeping me hungry because I refuse to eat most foods offered by homeless shelters and whatever I can find. Why? Because of my morals. My anti-corporate mentality is keeping me unemployed when I can easily get a job at Wal-Mart or McDonalds. I drink and smoke, but I need something to give me that 5% of not being pissed off constantly. The one solace I find is in my girlfriend aka my last hope for this fucking town, whom I have barely seen over the past 2 weeks. I don't know what I'm feeling. Some mix of angst, apathy, anger, and frustration. I just wish I could be happy and full and not worry about tomorrow. You know? Although in some ways I definitely I am glad that I am more aware than a lot of those around me. It just really sucks having morals and personal philosophies.
Has anybody else felt this way or is it just me? Maybe what I'm saying is nonsensical, but feel free to comment.

Edit: Sorry if there is already another of these posts..


----------



## MrD (May 31, 2010)

I slightly felt that way a wile back, and have changed ALOT of my ideas, and have grew on some of my morals.
But yeah I am not getting in to that.

One thing you could deeply consider is freegansim. If you are dumpstering your food, then really, whats the harm?

Plus one thing you really should think about, if you are so set on your anti-corporate morals, that it is severely hindering your life, then what is your justification for supporting HUGE companies by drinking and smoking? 
Why is one ok, and the other is not?

Just my 2 cents


----------



## xbocax (May 31, 2010)

vegetarianathan said:


> I'm hungry, broke, unemployed, and pissed off 95% of the time. Quite often lately (the past 3 months or so), I find myself wishing I was ignorant of things I see now. My vegetarianism that borders on vegan is keeping me hungry because I refuse to eat most foods offered by homeless shelters and whatever I can find. Why? Because of my morals. My anti-corporate mentality is keeping me unemployed when I can easily get a job at Wal-Mart or McDonalds. I drink and smoke, but I need something to give me that 5% of not being pissed off constantly. The one solace I find is in my girlfriend aka my last hope for this fucking town, whom I have barely seen over the past 2 weeks. I don't know what I'm feeling. Some mix of angst, apathy, anger, and frustration. I just wish I could be happy and full and not worry about tomorrow. You know? Although in some ways I definitely I am glad that I am more aware than a lot of those around me. It just really sucks having morals and personal philosophies.
> Has anybody else felt this way or is it just me? Maybe what I'm saying is nonsensical, but feel free to comment.
> 
> Edit: Sorry if there is already another of these posts..


 
Feel this way aaalllll the time but what usually gets me by is
knowing/having some sort of plan for myself
knowing that i was born into this mess of a world without a choice of when where or why
and that when shit really sux in society and really gets me down
history has proven time and time again 90% of people are greedy dont care and wasteful so dont have such high expectations
just do the best you can with what you got and you can never blame yourself for what others have created aside from you

and i agree with mr d. about the drinks and alki hol
but then again i eat del taco >.<


----------



## vegetarianathan (May 31, 2010)

The drinking and smoking I also find hypocritical in myself, but I am now recalling an interview I read with Aus Rotten. It's on their myspace page I believe in their blogs if you know the band and are curious. Usually I never buy anything for myself anyways. It's bought for somebody else and I just (more or less) mooch or barter for it. Although having a pack to myself is nice once in a while.


----------



## bmb (Jun 3, 2010)

yeah, i think we all have felt like that at one point in our lives. but it doesn't have to be like that, you don't have to wallow in your own self-pity. you can get a job that's not corporate, and is positive(i stopped traveling,sobered up and got a job on an organic farm in my home state). you can go back to school and see your girlfriend. i guarantee you the alcohol isn't helping. you need to vent all that frustration and rage through something productive/construction, something that will give back to others and yourself in a positive way. if you keep the "fuck society,blah blah" mentality, you won't get very far, it isn't as a whole very realistic way to view the world when you step back and look at the big picture. But i see where you are coming from. just my opinion, hope that helps some.


----------



## Pheonix (Jun 4, 2010)

MrD said:


> One thing you could deeply consider is freegansim. If you are dumpstering your food, then really, whats the harm?
> Just my 2 cents


 
that sounds similar to what buddhist monks believe. they will not let an animal die to directly feed them but if a farmer kills his turkey in order to feed his family and chooses to give the leftovers to the hungry monk then thats alright because they believe they did not contribute to the animals death. I.E. the turkey died to feed the farmer's family not the monk


----------



## Deleted member 1802 (Jun 7, 2010)

'The man who never alters his opinion is like standing water, & breeds reptiles of the mind.' - William Blake


----------



## Mouse (Jun 7, 2010)

vegetarianathan said:


> I'm hungry, broke, unemployed, and pissed off 95% of the time. Quite often lately (the past 3 months or so), I find myself wishing I was ignorant of things I see now. My vegetarianism that borders on vegan is keeping me hungry because I refuse to eat most foods offered by homeless shelters and whatever I can find. Why? Because of my morals. My anti-corporate mentality is keeping me unemployed when I can easily get a job at Wal-Mart or McDonalds. I drink and smoke, but I need something to give me that 5% of not being pissed off constantly. The one solace I find is in my girlfriend aka my last hope for this fucking town, whom I have barely seen over the past 2 weeks. I don't know what I'm feeling. Some mix of angst, apathy, anger, and frustration. I just wish I could be happy and full and not worry about tomorrow. You know? Although in some ways I definitely I am glad that I am more aware than a lot of those around me. It just really sucks having morals and personal philosophies.
> Has anybody else felt this way or is it just me? Maybe what I'm saying is nonsensical, but feel free to comment.
> 
> Edit: Sorry if there is already another of these posts..


 
the only thing I have to advise is:

IF YOU DON'T BEND, YOU BREAK


----------

